# IPFW and timing



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi.  I was reviewing my security emails that are sent on a daily basis and I am seeing this:


```
+Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 12949042 Hz quality 800
```

Is this related to Dummynet in any way? Is this something that can be easily rectified?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2013)

It's related to the system's timekeeping. So indirectly, yes, it's related. But it's related to pretty much everything else too.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/faq/troubles ... dp67107120 (Different issue but it explains what timecounter is.)


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Dec 17, 2013)

This is error showed up after I compiled the GENERIC kernel and stated loading Dummynet from /etc/rc.conf. Normally I had the Hz set in my custom kernel.  Is there a way to change the Hz without using a customized kernel? I know the man page for Dummynet says to set the Hz in the kernel.


----------



## kpa (Dec 17, 2013)

It's not an error but an informational message about a timecounter detected by the kernel. There are usually other timecounters detected and the dmesg(8) output includes information about them as well.


----------

